# $8,000 dollars for a puppy...OMG



## Bandit'sMyBaby (Dec 31, 2004)

I was searching for Bandit some new clothes and happened upon this site. It may have been posted before and if it has I'm sorry. Currently they have two "teacup" chihuahuas for sale that are 13 oz. for 8,000 dollars. :evil: I just can't believe it. It makes me so mad to think of what these people are doing to these poor little pups for money. 

Here's the link...check it out

http://wizardofclaws.com/chihuahua.htm


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

WOC makes me sick!!

I'm going to ukeright: ...quick! Someone get me a bucket!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Last time I saw that site, he only had one chi for $8000. Nice to see he's got two now. :roll:

Is it just me or do most of those chis look like they might be deformed or have a genetic problem? Especially that chocolate on the top right.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

This site has made its way onto this forum a bunch of times...its horrible :x Makes me mad everytime I see it :evil:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

the puppy on the right may have an apple dome head but his eyes look quite drawn and droopy, not right at all!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Cooper said:


> Is it just me or do most of those chis look like they might be deformed or have a genetic problem? Especially that chocolate on the top right.


Yeah, the eyes look really strange.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

but the sad thing is SOMEONE will pay that money!
to mee they *ALL* look sick


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Ginger was about 15oz when she was that age (the pups selling for 8,000)and she is just over 3lbs now. Just because they fit into a teacup as a baby doesnt mean they are going to be ultra small. God I hate this site...makes me even more mad that someone is actually going to drop that kind of cash on them...poor pups all look stick to me too.....or just really really young


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

It's really a shame what people will do for a profit.

The chi I was originally going to get from the breeder was like that. He weighed about 10oz at 6 weeks and I voiced my concerns and she decided not to sell him. I got Wiz, who is his brother. Puppies advertised as teacups tend to die young, I'm no vet or anything, but that is what I have been told. My vet advised me that he would never buy a runt, especially as a first time small breed owner.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats terrible they are all so sweet and are being advertised like toys i love valentino poor pups


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

8,000 for a puppy is crazy. Why can't these breeders just sell their pups at decent prices. For that amount it is only saying one thing they are breeding for profit and not quality. And they are doing god knows what to the poor mother dogs just so they can get these really small puppies. I bet the moms are too to breed too.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Last time I saw that site, he only had one chi for $8000. Nice to see he's got two now. :roll:
> 
> Is it just me or do most of those chis look like they might be deformed or have a genetic problem? Especially that chocolate on the top right.


No, it isn't just you! I've noticed that too....some of them look really deformed. No matter how badly I wanted a chi, I would *NEVER* buy one from a place like that.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

and the fact that they pille tons of cutsey outfits or hide them in cups (to emphasize how small they are) might just be me but not being able to get a clear picture of thier body type makes me thing there hiding something. that place makes me sick!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

i came acroos a site about a week ago that had chi's selling for almost $15,000!! :shock: it was claiming the chi's came from Tinkerbell's bloodline. maybe they do, but $15,000 for ANY dog is sickening.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

That just makes me really sad....


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Can't these people be reported?!
The puppies do not look healthy to me, and even if i had all the money in the world I would not buy one from these people. 

I know this might sound harsh since it's not the puppies' fault they are the way they are, but they look sick and deformed to me too. I wouldn't buy them because they just don't fit the standard appearance, that second one has really odd looking eyes  

How sick.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

WOW! That is horrible! I have always known about the "tea cup myth", and how abnormally small normally pinpoints a genetic defect, but this is horrible to think someone is cashing in on it!

The biggest shame is that, if someone buys these pups (which they most likely will), than the "breeder" *cough cough* will just keep producing more. So, although it may sound harsh, I hope they don't get bought, for the future sake of this horrible person's future decisions.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Grrrr :x !!!

That's ridiculous. I hate when I have Josie out and people start with the, "Oh, she must be a teacup/toy/miniature/etc.! She won't get much bigger than that, will she?" To which I reply, "1. There is no such thing as a teacup: God made Chis in all sizes. 2. She's only three months old, I certainly hope she gets bigger, or else I've wasted a ton of money on girly clothes." 

That's so sick. Those poor babies definitely look sickly. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:sad5: those chis do look unhealthy its somthing about their cheeks that give me the goosebumps.i would not buy them for a million dollars either not that i am rich.thats sad how people want to breed them for the $$$$and to try to prove that teacups exsist even worse. it just makes me mad to see that now i saw a magazine titled Teacup Chihuahuas i should talk to the editor have you read the AKC Standards no such thing.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I hate that site Poor babies. They write the ad up like it is a good thing how tiny they are when in reality it is definitely not a good thing and then charge that much money for a puppy with potentially more health risks. :shock: And it may not ( hopefully ) stay that small. That is one place that should be out of business. The best looking pups were the larger least expensive ones :roll: :x


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I sent the site to the Florida Attorney General's office, stating that, in my opinion, it looked like a puppy mill. Although in the "about us" section of the site, they say they're a collection of breeders working together, they also say "all of our puppies are housed in our kennel". 

I'll let you know if I find out anything.

Additionally, this site http://www.puppyboutique.com/ is run by the same place. I want to make sure we all know and don't give them any of our money.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

i want to break his neck! :shock: :evil:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i feel so sorry for those babies , god they dont look right atall . they were so proud that the puppy was smaller than the dollar note :evil:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww poor pups - i noticed the one with the eyes immediately...hmm not so sure... :roll:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what makes me mad is they underfeed their dogs and puppies to keep them at certain weights. so what you are seeing is malnourished underfed puppies. that type won't live as long as a healthy chi but i have seen 3 pounders live to over 18 years old so because it's a chi on the small size doesn't necessarilly mean it will have health problems, but if it started out like these poor babies on that site then yes, it will have a lot of health issues.....


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That place in nothng but a "glorified Puppy Mill" :evil: They have already had several lawsuits filed against them for selling sick puppies. I would just love to see the "select" group of Breeders they buy from! :roll: :evil:


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

It's worse than you think,

http://www.stopwizardofclaws.com/


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That would explain why the "vets" they use are featured on the site.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

awww i wish someone would shut it down.. i would rescue allll the puppies.. except my dad would kill me so maybe one or tow.. but i know there are tons of caring people *like you all* who would care for them, and not use them as a fashion accessorie, i hate that dogs are given t o peoplelike that.. my family found out a got a chi and at the family party i held him thw whole time because there are a lot of little kids under 10 and i didn't want him being handled roughly or stepped on with 25 little kids runnign around.. and my fammily like aunts and uncles started calling me "paris" and i explained to them how offensive that was and how teens are using pets now as fashion accessories instead of loving the breed. I don't want to be a statistic thank you very much! I was steaming!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

the 8000 look fine to me ....but that price is ridiculous !!! the other ones are weird looking :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> Can't these people be reported?!
> The puppies do not look healthy to me, and even if i had all the money in the world I would not buy one from these people.
> 
> I know this might sound harsh since it's not the puppies' fault they are the way they are, but they look sick and deformed to me too. I wouldn't buy them because they just don't fit the standard appearance, that second one has really odd looking eyes
> ...


yea but dont you jsut feel horrible for them, if that place was shut down, and all the puppies needed homes, wouldn't you give oen a home?? I would, no matter how sick and deformed it is/looks, it's an animal that can't help how it looks and needs a home because of someone elses bad actions. god, i am such a softie when it comes to animals, i hate to see abused or sick animals it makes my heart ache..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you are absolutely right Roie , i would take the most ugly one ...so i know for sure it would have a great home !!!

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to know that at least they are being investigated and there have been numerous complaints against them. I was reading some of the complaints but had to stop because I got so upset.  

And yes, I would give a home to any puppy that needed to be rescued. The poor puppies shouldn't be made to suffer because of greedy, uncaring people. But, I would never BUY a puppy from that type of business. I hope they get what they so richly deserve!! :twisted:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

god it makes me so angry - they all look deformed look at the shapes of their heads etc its people like this who are breeding to ruin the breed :twisted:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i bet if they weren't malnourished and dehydrated their eyes wouldn't be so sunken in and they wouldn't look so sickly.. oh and some albon or panacure wouldn't hurt either. poor babies.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I noticed one of the pup's eyes looked a little odd, but i love animals so much i cant really find fault in them. to me they all look cute, i just feel so bad for these babies. why must people be so greedy?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I actually called them before I got Gizmo asking about a chihuahua they had listed. First of all the people you talk too are so ghetto...LOL...I was asking about the chi's health, about his parents, where he came from and I had to repeat everything more than once. It's like a 1-800 number type of thing. Anyways they told me this puppy was worht 800, which at that time I could afford, so I asked if I could view him the next day (Ft Lauderdale is 1 hour away) and they told me I had to make an appointment. Which I did and later they called me to tell me if I didn't put a deposit down the puppy would be sold ...uhhhh ok?

I said no thanks and left it at that...they seemed very shady....now I see my instincts were right. Like I would put a deposit on a dog I never saw.....Nope sorry not me....

I wish they would get shut down...all they do is advertise the "teacups"....in the Palm Beach Post Classifieds they advertise uner the name Top Puppy...

http://www.toppuppies.com/

I guess they go by different names...why? That is just bizarre


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am really glad they are under investigation too. I hope they get shut down and all the poor babies get good homes but I bet that doesn't happen any time soon. It's too bad there is not a way to make it far more public what a bad place it is


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

THIS PLACE NEEDS TO BE SHUT DOWN!!!

I read a lot of those complaints.. and normally i am not one to believe without seeing evidence... but.. the complaints are outweighing the rebutttles BIGTIME.. and i think this needs to be investigated.. anything we can do to help poeple see how horrible this place is, if people don't buy there puppies they won't have any buissness... I am going to post that website on all thedog forums i can find..


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Roie, you misunderstood me, if they were shutting the puppy mill suppliers down and all the puppies and adult breeding dogs needed homes, I would take as many as possible!  

I would not buy any of these puppies even if I had the money, because until people stop buying from puppy mills, they will never stop producing these poor, sick animals. 

As hard as that is to accept, it's the truth. They won't ever stop being cruel to these animals until the public stop buying them. 
So a small sacrifice must be made to hopefully ensure the future breeding of quality dogs.  

There's even kitten mills/farms so it's not just the puppies.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> you are absolutely right Roie , i would take the most ugly one ...so i know for sure it would have a great home !!!
> 
> kisses nat


You are just like me nat! I would take the most deformed or the one with the most special needs just because those are the ones who have the most difficult time being placed into homes...you know the cute ones would go fast :wink: 

I understood what you said Nonna, and its sad to say but if everyone just stopped buying from these type of breeders the problem would go away, but then what will happen to the poor innocent dogs that are here...would they just put them down? Its such a heartbreaking problem and as long as they keep getting people who are willing to fork over the $$ the problem will never go away


----------

